# G-sensor system



## Dana F (Nov 2, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what this is? I've recently purchased a 2004 Pathfinder with 4 wheel drive and I'm not sure what this is. I know of a system on some cars called ESP, but I don't think this system is that advanced.

Thanks.


----------

